# Automatische Sicherheitskopien mit Photoshop CS3?



## Esus2k (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute,
Photoshop CS3 stürtzt mir andauernd ab.. normalerweise hab ich Strg-S total intus, aber ich habs dieses mal vergessen.. SEHR ÄRGERLICH .

Also frage ich mich, ob es bei CS3 automatische Sicherheitskopien gibt? Wie könnte man das aktivieren, wo könne man diese Dateien finden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Kurze und leider ernüchternde Antwort: Leider nein.
Du könntest Dir höchstens ein Script schreiben, was Dich 
in einem bestimmten Intervall an das Speichern erinnert. 

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Februar 2008)

Und warum nicht gleich eins das automatisch Speichert?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, nur habe ich es persönlich selber in der Hand,
wann ich was speichere. Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich mal ein paar Links herausgesucht:


http://www.atopsoft.com/products/autosave/article_autosave_photoshop.html - ein netter Artikel mit einem Script
http://taplpoker.com/?p=140
http://taplpoker.com/?p=141
http://ps-scripts.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1064 - Applescript (ab OS X 10.2.8)
http://forum.howdesign.com/tm.aspx?m=235209&mpage=1&key=&#235209 - noch ein Applescript für CS2
http://bbs.applescript.net/viewtopic.php?id=20185 - Applescript, zum Dritten

Grüße


----------



## Esus2k (29. Februar 2008)

Hey, danke für die hilfreichen Antworten! Zu schade, dass es das Atop-Dings nicht für CS3 gibt (die backup version).

Esus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Februar 2008)

Super! Dankeschön für die Arbeit.

Gruß


----------

